
Tesla Announces Offerings of Common Stock and Convertible Senior Notes - nickjarboe
http://ir.tesla.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=1017594
======
filleokus
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13880102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13880102)

